# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Regina Baltica [Anna K , Anna Karenina, Baltica, Braemar, Viking Song]

## Apostolos

Ακούγοντας κάποιες κουβέντες του ανέμου και ψάχνοντας λίγο στο διαδύκτιο βρήκα μερικές πληροφορίες για το αμφιλεγόμενης εμφάνησης βοριοευρωπαικού φέρυ το οποίο όμως έχει καταπληκτικές δυνατότητες και ιδανικό για πολλές ελληνικές γραμμες...

Μία φώτο
151350897rDLreB_fs.jpg

Τα στοιχεία του, εσωτερικές & εξωτερικές πρόσφατες φώτο και το πλάνο γενικής διάταξης... 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/viking_song_1980.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Regina_Baltica

Τι λέτε? Ειναι και μπλέ...  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα προσθεσω οτι ειναι το αδελφο πλοιο του Cristal, το οποιο ειχε ναυπηγηθει τοτε, ως Viking Saga! Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το τυχερο τους να συναντηθουν στον Πειραια...!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μετα λετε το κρυσταλακι ασχημουτσικο!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ποιος να ξερει αραγε...???
Μπορει συντομα να ταξιδευει και στο Αιγαιο.... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραία "μπαλκόνια" (καταστρώματα) έχει...:mrgreen:
Ειδικά αυτό το πλώριο, που θα έλεγα ότι θυμίζει και λίγο από ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ είναι όλα τα ευρώ... :Cool:

----------


## gnikles

> Ακούγοντας κάποιες κουβέντες του ανέμου και ψάχνοντας λίγο στο διαδύκτιο βρήκα μερικές πληροφορίες για το αμφιλεγόμενης εμφάνησης βοριοευρωπαικού φέρυ το οποίο όμως έχει καταπληκτικές δυνατότητες και ιδανικό για πολλές ελληνικές γραμμες...
> 
> Μία φώτο
> 151350897rDLreB_fs.jpg
> 
> Τα στοιχεία του, εσωτερικές & εξωτερικές πρόσφατες φώτο και το πλάνο γενικής διάταξης... 
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/viking_song_1980.htm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Regina_Baltica
> ...


 Για την ΝΕΛ θα ήταν ότι πρέπει!!!! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Για την ΝΕΛ θα ήταν ότι πρέπει!!!!


 ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Εάν δεν απατώμαι, το καράβι πέρασε το καλοκαίρι στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο και μετά αντικατέστησε για μερικές εβδομάδες, ένα μικρό τοπικό φέρυ στα νησιά Φερόες σε ταξίδια των 3-4 ωρών. Κάπου είχα δει φωτογραφίες του από εκεί και πρέπει να πω, ότι τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά βρισκόταν σε άσχημη κατάσταση ... 

Αντικαθιστούσε εκεί αυτό το πανέμορφο καράβι:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/smyril_2005.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι το καλοκαίρι ήταν ναυλωμένο στην Acciona Trasmediterranea...

----------


## samurai

> Nα προσθεσω οτι ειναι το αδελφο πλοιο του Cristal, το οποιο ειχε ναυπηγηθει τοτε, ως Viking Saga! Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το τυχερο τους να συναντηθουν στον Πειραια...!!


Το CRISTAL είναι το πρώην SALLY ALBATROSS (1992) της Silja Line και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη σειρά των VIKING SAGA & VIKING SONG). Είναι 12 χρόνια νεότερο.
Το VIKING SAGA (1980), που ήταν πράγματι αδελφό του REGINA BALTICA (VIKING SONG), μετονομάστηκε το 1986 σε SALLY ALBATROSS και καταστράφηκε απο πυρκαγιά το 1990. :Very Happy:

----------


## samurai

Για του λόγου το αληθές, απο το facta η απόδειξη του καμμένου αδελφού... :Very Happy: 

sally_albatross_1980_9.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι εχε ομορφότερο καθρέφτη, με κλίση και όχι σαν τουβλο του Regina

----------


## Ellinis

> Το CRISTAL είναι το πρώην SALLY ALBATROSS (1992) της Silja Line και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη σειρά των VIKING SAGA & VIKING SONG). Είναι 12 χρόνια νεότερο.
> Το VIKING SAGA (1980), που ήταν πράγματι αδελφό του REGINA BALTICA (VIKING SONG), μετονομάστηκε το 1986 σε SALLY ALBATROSS και καταστράφηκε απο πυρκαγιά το 1990.


H αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση...  :Wink: 
Όταν το αδελφάκι VIKING SAGA κάηκε το 1990, κάποια τμήματα του (μηχανές, ίσως και το κατώτερο μέρος του σκαριού) πήγαν στο ναυπηγείο και χρησίμευσαν στη ναυπήγηση του σημερινού CRISTAL. 

Όσο για τις διαφορές που είχε ως SALLY ALBATROSS, αυτές προέκυψαν από σχετική μετασκευή. Αρχικά ήταν ίδιο με το REGINA BALTICA (VIKING SONG).

----------


## mateo p

na prostheso oti adelfo episis itan kai to atyxo ESTONIA pou vythistike stin valtiki me ta duo proanaferomena

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι εισαι λάθος, το Εστόνια δέν είχε ουδεμία σχέση με τα 2...

----------


## mateo p

sto fakta to vgazei san adelfo ploio i moni diafora einai oi tsiminieres pou sto REGINA BALTICA kai sto CRISTAL pro metaskeuis einai duo eno sto ESTONIA einai mia

----------


## Apostolos

Στο fakta δεν τα βγάζει αδελφα, έχουν τελείως διαφορετικές διαστάσεις, άλλες μηχανές και άλλο σχέδιο. Τώρα αν βασιζονται στην ίδια ιδέα όπως πχ το Ρομίλντα με τον Κορνάρο δέν συνηγορεί ότι ειναι και αδελφά...
Φυσικά δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγήσεις απλά μιας που στο Εστόνια υπάρχει το κακό ιστορικό δέν θέλω να αρχισει καμια περίεργη κουβέντα...

----------

